# Buddys "nose" - need advice.



## Ezzie

More specifically his nostrils and Im a little worried.
His nostrils are a little red, not inside but more around them is a darker pink then usual (not exactly red just a darker pink) in certain lights, in the sunlight its not as noticable but with the curtans drawn it is.

He hasnt been sneezing, or picking at them with his toes or anything out of the ordinary. He is active, eating and drinking regularly, he isnt showing any signs of being ill and he is acting totally normal. His left nostril when facing him seems a little "smaller" then the right one as well and looks a little inflamed .

We dont exactly have the money to take him to see an avian or the time with family problems at this time in my life.

I have attached a picture of the left nostril as well.

If anyone has any ideas i would love to hear them!


----------



## tielfan

I'm no expert on cockatiel nostrils, but it looks to me like there's something in there - either a little scab or a foreign object. If it's a scab it will presumably heal soon. If it's a foreign object you might need vet assistance to get it out, assuming that the bird is doing the normal types of sneezes that all birds do but this doesn't blow it out.


----------



## Kerry78

There defo looks like theres something in his nostril,
try giving him a warm bath this may dis-lodge it

Teallie had abit of skin stuck in his nose since I had him,
it wasn't causing much probs but he was sneezing alot,
after I started giving him warm bowls baths and mists it simply came out!

ive not heard him sneezing much now it's out


----------



## Ezzie

I had a look under good lighting and there doesnt seem to be anything in there like it looks like in the photo  He loves standing on my finger in the shower with me getting the fine spray off the shower, ill give him one at my next shower and see if that helps.

Apart from this little issue with his cute little nose he is fine and dandy! Ill keep an eye on it and if it gets worse ill get mum to make a vet date and see how much it would cost.


----------



## tielfan

Maybe whatever it was is out now. His nostril could still be a little irritated, but if the problem has been solved it should return to normal soon.


----------



## Kerry78

Yeah it prob has come out maybe he sneezed it out 
tip if you have any minor cuts to him or anything bathe him in warm water with a little Aloe vera added! take himout of the bath then dry him in a towel and gentley rub his nose dry 

you can also buy some Savlon Antiseptic cream and apply it to Cockatiel and other parrots if you have any serious cuts etc 

oh and as for the nails when you clip these make sure you have corn flour on aid


----------



## Ezzie

Bad news guys, his nose looks blocked with something again, it looks alot like tiny grains of dirt but i dont see how he could get that, It looks like that or a strange scab. Its hard to describe. Well, his nostrils are a little red again so it looks like i might have to keep an eye on it some more.

Is there anything i could give him to reduce or clean out his nostrils (ie like a cotton bud etc?)


----------



## Autumn

Don't know about the cleaning it part, but I definitely agree with the bathing ideas that the others proposed. My lutino has also had a crusty looking nostril on a couple occasions (definitely not sick) and it disappeared after a good bath and he must have cleaned the inside of his nostrils with his toenails. Sometimes it also happens when the air is too dry or not filtered or when they haven't had a bath in a while.


----------

